# Weimaraner or Blue nose?



## aldo22

Hey everybody,
i recently adopted my dog koba at the animal shelter. They told me he was a blue pitbull... but a couple of people have asked me if hes a weimaraner... im cropping his ears on wednesday and i dont wanna crop if he is a weimaraner... plz reply asap... oh and if u could explain how to post pics of my dog that would help a lot


----------



## ames

well Blue is just a color, not a breed, without papers you can never really tell what you have, so just love the dog and go from there. If you like the look of a crop, get a crop, not all Pit Bulls have a crop, so it doesn't really matter if it is or isn't, a crop is your decision. Cute pup BTW


----------



## American_Pit13

With the shape of those ears he very well could be a weimaraner and not a pit bull, but until he matures more it would be hard to say for sure. If he is a mix of multiple breeds he could resemble either as well.


----------



## APBT4LYFE

like mentioned above with out papers you will never know, if you could get a pic from the front or standing with the build of the dog i would be able to tell a little better if it were a pitbull type dog or not, he is very cute though thanks for rescuing him..


----------



## redog

he looks pretty cute but yeah, id like to see some pics of him standing from the side. I know what your sayin if hes a wiem, a crop wouldnt look right


----------



## angelbaby

The weimeriners I have met have this absolutely silky soft coat like I have never felt on any other dog { well actually our friends have a neo mastiff with a similar coat } I think that is one of the things that breed is known for so that may give you a clue. Otherwise like mentioned above hard to tell for sure especially if its mixed. Im with the post above though would like to see some better pictures in natural light and from the side standing up. Its a really cute pup regardless of the breed


----------



## zohawn

weim's have yellow eyes too


----------



## MY MIKADO

Cute pup but hard to say for sure what he is. Need to have a side picture of him standing and maybe one frontal veiw too. The ears dont look pit bull.


----------



## angelbaby

MY MIKADO said:


> Cute pup but hard to say for sure what he is. Need to have a side picture of him standing and maybe one frontal veiw too. The ears dont look pit bull.


LOl dont let the ears fool you , Luna had ears like that we called her donkey till they got cropped lol. The head shape in the 2nd pic looks diff to me though then the typical pit bull head shape.
Lunas Donkey ears LOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Looks like more weimeraner to me especially with the longer muzzle as well as the long ears. Surprised no one cared to ask why you are cropping a shelter dogs ears in the first place? Isn't that against adoption rules? I would be more concerned with having him neutered since he is a rescue and not a purebred. He is a cutie pie though


----------



## PatienceFlame

I can't see the dog well enough to judge so here are a few photos for you to look at

Weimerine Pups:


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

That's no grey ghost... its a pibble or a pibble mix. You'd know if it was a weim. Plus weims have docked tails.


----------



## aldo22

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Looks like more weimeraner to me especially with the longer muzzle as well as the long ears. Surprised no one cared to ask why you are cropping a shelter dogs ears in the first place? Isn't that against adoption rules? I would be more concerned with having him neutered since he is a rescue and not a purebred. He is a cutie pie though


not sure if i did this right... but ya he is from the animal shelter... and hes already neutered... im not really sure about the rules for ear cropping with the animal shelter... but they said they would come to the house to check if he was outside (which he never is unless its to use the restroom n eat) and they havent... but today when i get home ill take a pic of him in the sun


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Get a pic of your dog "smiling" ... then you will know if its a weim or pibble. But I swear to you its no weim... idc what anyone else thinks.


----------



## circlemkennels

he does favor a weimaraner... the snout is longer.. hes adorable though!!! youll definately be able to tell when it gets older


----------



## Celestial88

Could be a mix of the two, who knows. Plenty of mixes could look Weimy


----------



## aldo22

hey everyone thank u for ur posts... i went to the vet today and the vet told me he was a pit... the clerk told me the vet was a pitbull expert... again thank u everyone... i will be introducing koba sometime tomorrow so i can take some new photos


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

aldo22 said:


> hey everyone thank u for ur posts... i went to the vet today and the vet told me he was a pit... the clerk told me the vet was a pitbull expert... again thank u everyone... i will be introducing koba sometime tomorrow so i can take some new photos


"pitbull expert" ,eh? LMFAO!
Then he surely should have told you that dog is a mutt.
May have pit in him but without papers you have a mutt.

Don't take that negative, I own 2 mutts but I also own a papered APBT and that my friend is not a pure blood anything. An adorable pup,but not pure.


----------



## duckyp0o77

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Looks like more weimeraner to me especially with the longer muzzle as well as the long ears.* Surprised no one cared to ask why you are cropping a shelter dogs ears in the first place?* Isn't that against adoption rules? I would be more concerned with having him neutered since he is a rescue and not a purebred. He is a cutie pie though


i wondered the same thing....

you get lots of brownie points for gettin him outta jail though =) lol


----------



## Firehazard

Leave the ears he's animal shelter dog. FYI weimeraners are where blue labs come from. Looks iffy to me.


----------



## performanceknls

if it is a shelter dog I have to go with pit mix. Wiems are not that common and for someone to have a litter and dump them at a shelter is not likely. Better pictures would help but I would say pit mix based on how common pits are and how uncommon wiems are.


----------



## RenicDobe

Firehazard said:


> Leave the ears he's animal shelter dog. FYI weimeraners are where blue labs come from. Looks iffy to me.


why can't you crop a dog from the shelter?? that makes no sense. My Revel was a rescue. I cropped her. Why does it matter where they come from???? breeder, BYB, rescue, shelter, craigslist. who cares. a crop isn't going to change a dog, just it's look.


----------



## performanceknls

I have several rescue dogs who are cropped I agree.....


----------



## zohawn

performanceknls said:


> I have several rescue dogs who are cropped I agree.....


im gonna laugh if his dog grows up true to the weim type( i agree not likely but crap happens). hell look goofy as hell lol


----------



## Firehazard

Waiste jmo cropping is for cosmetics only.. I don't clip ears but I had a jocko bitch from inbred hooch litter go to a guy in Afton Oklahoma that bred his dog to a German Weimer and the litter were intense hog dogs. But curs just the same. I've seen to many shelter pits that were mixed and ones that's not adopted out as something else. Cropping id all in ones own opinion however. I say what if you crop the dog and it looks like a dobbie hound mutt, just throwing something outher but its the same principle. As far as what it is looks like a mix of something or other


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> Waiste jmo cropping is for cosmetics only.. I don't clip ears but I had a jocko bitch from inbred hooch litter go to a guy in Afton Oklahoma that bred his dog to a German Weimer and the litter were intense hog dogs. But curs just the same. I've seen to many shelter pits that were mixed and ones that's not adopted out as something else. Cropping id all in ones own opinion however. I say what if you crop the dog and it looks like a dobbie hound mutt, just throwing something outher but its the same principle. As far as what it is looks like a mix of something or other


Aside from personal preference i really only think you should crop a dog if theres a purpose behind it.. Whether thats showing or feeling the need to crop the ears off a catch dog, PP dog, etc. It all boils down to ones opinion, some like it some don't.

Personally i agree with FH though, i don't really see a point in cropping the ears if you don't even really know what your feeding to begin with. What would be the point other than personal interest? To each their own, not my dog nor my money but i just don't really see a point.


----------



## EL CUCO

Well...looks like I'm gonna be cropping my dogs ears. Not for any specific purpose other than they are looking uglier than a mother lover...got that wombat going on lol


----------



## performanceknls

LMAO that's funny poor Zorro! 

I crop ears strictly for looks I hate seeing a nice looking dog with goofy ears but again it's all opinion. Lets not turn this into one of those crop threads....

If they like a cropped look go for it but maybe wait a little to make sure it is a pit bull type dog. A wiem with cropped ears would look silly


----------



## angelbaby

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Well...looks like I'm gonna be cropping my dogs ears. Not for any specific purpose other than they are looking uglier than a mother lover...got that wombat going on lol


[email protected] wombat ,poor guy.


----------



## EL CUCO

:goodpost: @ lisa


There really is no rush. You can crop at any age...its just a matter of finding the vet that knows how to do it right


----------



## ames

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> :goodpost: @ lisa
> 
> There really is no rush. You can crop at any age...its just a matter of finding the vet that knows how to do it right


The older they are the worse it is to crop. The cartilage starts to form and there a lot of reasons why you should not do it at any age. Its should be done before 18 weeks for the best results, least pain.

Vets are out to make money, just because you MIGHT find one who will do it when they are older, doesn't mean it a good idea.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Most places say over 16 weeks is too old @[email protected]


----------



## EL CUCO

ames said:


> The older they are the worse it is to crop. The cartilage starts to form and there a lot of reasons why you should not do it at any age. Its should be done before 18 weeks for the best results, least pain.


Perhaps you are right for the most part.

But I know a vet that does crop them after 18 weeks and does them nice. I know that every dogs ears are different...so I guess its up to the vet.

As far as pain goes...the dog does get put down for the procedure..IMO ide rather have a little older of a pup get put down. Less risk of him not waking up.


----------



## ames

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Perhaps you are right for the most part.
> 
> But I know a vet that does crop them after 18 weeks and does them nice. I know that every dogs ears are different...so I guess its up to the vet.
> 
> As far as pain goes...the dog does get put down for the procedure..IMO ide rather have a little older of a pup get put down. Less risk of him not waking up.


I was meaning from healing, not getting it done. More formed, more pain in the recovery, but no one has ever been a dog (that I know of) so its all IMO since it probably hurts like heck no matter whta age, lol.


----------



## bahamutt99

I personally wouldn't crop a dog of likely mixed heritage. A guy many years ago wanted my pit/Akita mix when she was a puppy and was going to crop the ears. She would have looked retarded.


----------



## ames

Who cares if its a pit or another breed? Totally up to you. I think cropped ears do not look good for the most part on any dog, let alone a pit bull. But that's just how I feel. That's why I say its up to you. If you like crops, get a crop, who cares what the breed is or where it is from? What does that matter? I don't think anything should be cropped ever, lol, and some of you who do crop and saying yes, but not if its a different breed. I don't get you crop lovers, if you like a crop, what does it matter what the breed is or where the dog is from? IMO all crops look funny. When the dogs don't develop til they are a few years old, you cant tell when they are young what it will look like anyway, its all in if you like the look or not right? so who cares what breed it is? 

I don't like doberman's ears cropped because I think cropped ears are ugly. Doesn't matter if its a pit or a dobie, for those that like a crop why does it matter what kind of dog, especially if its not being shown and is just a pet? Why not go against the grain if you like a crop and do all your dogs? why just some?


----------



## bahamutt99

I've always been curious what a cropped Golden Retriever would look like. ETA: You know what? Eff that. I say we should just start cropping all the Bassetts and Cockers of the world. Those ears are horrendous.


----------



## EL CUCO

bahamutt99 said:


> I've always been curious what a cropped Golden Retriever would look like. ETA: You know what? Eff that. I say we should just start cropping all the Bassetts and Cockers of the world. Those ears are horrendous.


:rofl::rofl: if every dog had an ear crop they would be confused for a pit bull by AC


----------



## ames

awwww see I love the basset hounds ears, except my friend has to put a elastic around hers cause they get in the food and water bowl too much, lmao. a crop would def fix that lmao


----------



## MamaTank

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> :rofl::rofl: if every dog had an ear crop they would be confused for a pit bull by AC


:stupid::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That's what I was thinking too!


----------

